# Windows Media Player not streaming, protocol error



## pixelsurge (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a WMP audio stream that I listen to every day. A few months ago, I was prompted to upgrade WMP to 11, which I did. As soon as I did this, the stream I listen to stopped working. So, I thought it was a problem with WMP 11, and emailed the site owners to ask them to upgrade their stream to work with WMP 11 (I know nothing about streaming, by the way). i have continued to get this error, so today I downgraded WMP back to version 9. I still get the error. So, now it appears it's something on my system, not a problem with the stream.

Here's the full text of the error:
Windows Media Player cannot play the file because the specified protocol is not supported. In the Open URL dialog, try opening the file using a different transport protocol (for example, "http:" or "rtsp:").

The stream URL is this (truncated by the forum):
http://play.rbn.com/?url=airam/aira...heRachelMaddowShow.wma&proto=mms&mswmext=.asx

You can get to it from here, by clicking on "Stream" in the first paragraph of text:
http://www.airamerica.com/maddow/

I tried manually changing the protocol to rtsp and mms using the Open URL function, but this didn't work. I also verified that all the streaming protocols were checked under Options.

So my questions are:
1. Is the problem in my system or the stream? Can anyone point me to other streams I can try to test this?
2. If it is my system, is there anything I can do to fix it?

Thanks!
Zoe


----------



## pixelsurge (Dec 5, 2005)

Can anyone at least point me to another WMP audio stream that I can test to see if all streams don't work or just this particular one?

Thanks,
Zoe


----------



## Mr_Myke (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a post up at the MS XP Newsgroups forum (Music Section) but so far only one reply, no help...just suggesting google search. I've done that -- it's how I found this post -- and tried all the MS Knowledge Base ideas. All my protocols are enabled in WMS11 Tools.

My other machine, running XP and WMP10 gets every station I try. This one used to, until I upgraded to WMP11. I'd rather not go backward, but I might have to...UNLESS -- have you fixed yours yet Pixelsurge?

Please, post any fixes you try, even if they don't work. I have seen this problem posted in a number of places, and no one so far has posted any fix, other than rolling back from WMP11.

Oh, and I run Zone Alarm and am trying to see if something there is the problem, BTW. 

Hope we get this fixed, I miss my radio!!


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

won't play on my wmp11 either, same error. have u tried realplayer? did notice it streams via that media as well... 
hey... just got it 2 stream on media player classic. i have it installed as quicktime alternative, u can get that from filehippo.com. i right clicked on "stream" & saved file as 2 my desktop, then "open with" media player classic. worked fine!!


----------



## pixelsurge (Dec 5, 2005)

wtxcowboy,

When you right-clicked on the stream link, did it save a file named play.php? That's what I got, and I can't get it to play in Media Player Classic. It says it's playing and gives no error, but the time counter stays at 00:00 and I hear nothing.

Mr_Myke, I downgraded to WMP 9 and it didn't change anything. 

Anyone else have any ideas?

Zoe


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

when i went 2 airamerica's website & right clicked on stream, i saved target as 2 my desktop, it's a file "play.rbn.asx" & when i right click on that & "open with" i chose mpc which is actually an old version of wmp & it plays the stream. see attached


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

just a thought, .php files will play on ultra player which is another media player


----------



## pixelsurge (Dec 5, 2005)

Ahh, I see, you used IE to download the file. I used Firefox. I don't think all these steps are worth it:

1. Open page in Firefox.
2. Use "open in IE" extension to open page in IE.
3. Right click on stream link.
4. Save target to desktop.
5. Right click on saved file.
6. Open with Media Player Classic.

Whew! What an effort to listen to a single stream! I wish they would just fix their stream (it is a problem with their stream, right?).

Zoe


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

prob just the fact that ur using firefox lol. i use that as well, but not 4 listening 2 streaming audio. if u have all the right plugins 4 firefox, should work well enuff tho. i'll have 2 try that & see


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

nope. wouldn't play just clicking the link in firefox. it does have it's limitations


----------



## avidal (May 4, 2007)

Rename the folder located on c: "%USERPROFILE%\local settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\10.0 to any name you want 

if you have 11.0 rename it too

works like a charm.


----------



## judy_B (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! This problem was driving me crazy till I found this - Windows Media Classic worked straightaway.
Cheers!


----------



## pixelsurge (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, Media Player Classic is no longer working either. :-(

Avidal, I don't understand your suggestion. What does renaming that folder do? Allow me to listen to the stream straight from the browser again?

Thanks,
Zoe


----------



## borbs (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot avidal that solution worked great for me! After we rename that folder wmp just creates another one when u start it again and everything works again!


----------



## patchfreak (Mar 18, 2008)

Thnks a lot avidal.had this problem for quite sometime.Thx a lot.it works


----------

